# Feedern mit "harter" Rutenspitze möglich?



## cocos (10. März 2016)

Hi, ich wollte die nächsten Tage mal Feedern ausprobieren und habe mir vieles durchgelesen/angeschaut. Dabei habe ich festgestellt, dass es wohl sehr auf die Spitze der Rute ankommt, um den Biss zu erkennen. Leider ist meine Rutenspitze relativ hart, und eine neue will ich mir eigentlich gerade nicht kaufen...

Daher meine Frage an erfahrenere Angler: Macht es Sinn, das ganze auch mit dieser Rute auszuprobieren, oder begebe ich mich so auf einen sicheren Schneidertag . Bzw. gibt es etwas, was ich beachten sollte, wenn ich mit einer harten Rute fische? (wenig bis keine Strömung)

Ich hoffe mal die Frage ist nicht zu blöde, vielleicht kann mir ja jemand helfen )


----------



## Allroundtalent (10. März 2016)

*AW: Feedern mit "harter" Rutenspitze möglich?*

Grundsätzlich richtet sich die Härte der Spitze nach den Gewichten der Körbe, die du einsetzt. Gemessen wird hier meist in oz. 
Was heißt bei dir Hart in Bezug auf die Gewichte die du einsetzen willst? Hast du eine oz- Angabe? 

Du wirst mit einer 3 oz Spitze auch einen 20g Korb werfen können. Schwierigkeiten wirst du eher bei der Bisserkennung bekommen. Bei einer harten Spitze werden halt die Schwingungen nicht gut übertragen. Das kann gerade bei den aktuellen Temepraturen den unterschied ausmachen, weil die Bisse sehr vorsichtig kommen werden.


----------



## exil-dithschi (10. März 2016)

*AW: Feedern mit "harter" Rutenspitze möglich?*



cocos schrieb:


> Ich hoffe mal die Frage ist nicht zu blöde, vielleicht kann mir ja jemand helfen )



was heißt denn hart?
ich vermute du hast keine feederrute?


----------



## Koalabaer (10. März 2016)

*AW: Feedern mit "harter" Rutenspitze möglich?*



Allroundtalent schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich richtet sich die Härte der Spitze nach den Gewichten der Körbe, die du einsetzt.



wird zwar immer wieder behauptet... stimmt aber nicht.
bissl Werbung von Browning: aber gut erklärt. http://www.matthias-weigang.de/Feedern_-_eine_Spitzensache.pdf


exil-dithschi schrieb:


> was heißt denn hart?
> ich vermute du hast keine feederrute?



in dem Fall würde ich mir lieber was in die Schnur hängen... als die Bissanzeige über die Spitze laufen zu lassen.


Gruß Jörg


----------



## Carsten_ (10. März 2016)

*AW: Feedern mit "harter" Rutenspitze möglich?*

Ich bin ja Anfänger und kaufe nicht immer direkt alles neu nur weil ich mal was teste, daher hier meine Erfahrung:

Ich habe ins Feedern im Spätherbst reingeschaut, mit einer Hecht-Köderfisch Angel (3,30m, 70g) und einer Spinnrute (2,70m und 40g)... jetzt werden einige die Hände über den Kopf zusammenschlagen... mir egal :q

Ich habe nur mit Selbsthakmontagen (Schlaufe...) geangelt und auch Fische gefangen. Allerdings ist die Bissanzeige mehr als unterirdisch. Die Spitze schlägt bei 30cm Plötzen etwa mal mehr mal weniger deutlich aus, bis hin zum verangelten klein-Rotauge weil ich die Bisse einfach nicht sehen konnte...

...also musste Abhilfe her da ich über´s "reinschauen" hinaus war: Ich ließ mir eine Spro Feederrute schenken, total leicht, dünn, 3,90m und 160g WG meine ich... Spitzen: 1, 2, 3, 4 und 5 Oz... ich nehme am See immer die 1Oz Spitze und werde mir kurzfristig eine 0,5Oz Spitze zulegen.
...das Angeln ist was ganz anderes, die Spitze zeigt selbst bei kleinen Fischen und vorsichtigen Bissen *deutliche* Schwingungen und biegt sich auch richtig durch. Eine Verbesserung um Welten.

Im Vergleich würde ich sagen ist es so als würde ich mit einer 20g Raubfischpose auf kleine Köderfische gehen oder eben eine 1g Pose nutzen.

Fazit: Mit einer nicht all zu harten Spitze an der normalen Angeln würde ich es testen, vielleicht nicht jetzt im Winter wo die Bisse so zaghaft sind, eine Feederrute ist dennoch eine echt gute Anschaffung... Beginnt auch unter 50Euro und macht das Angeln viel angenehmer.
Edit: Und auch spannender, genau wie die Raubfischposte die vielleicht kurz zappelt wenn einer hängt oder die 1g Pose die *flupp* untertaucht und weg ist |bigeyes
 Die Anschaffung lohnt sich #6


----------



## Andal (10. März 2016)

*AW: Feedern mit "harter" Rutenspitze möglich?*

Als man damit anfing, Futter und Köder gleichzeitig auszubringen, Stichwort Futterspirale, waren solche Begriffe wie Feedern, oder Feederruten noch gänzlich unbekannt. Ich will damit sagen, dass man durchaus mit ganz normalen Ruten feedern kann. Mann muss nur ein bisschen anders vorgehen. Alleine über die Schnur kann man Bisse, auch sehr feine, mit etwas Übung gut erkennen. Auch die Ablage der Rute spielt eine Rolle. Je weiter sie über den vorderen Ablagepunkt hinausragt, desto sensibler wird sie anzeigen.... die frühen Swimfeeder-, Ledger- und Avonruten hatten meist auch keine Zitterspitzen, oder eben nur Selbstgebasteltes und es ging einwandfrei, geht auch heute noch gut damit.

Eine moderne Feederrute erleichtert die Sache zwar, aber wirklich unbedingt notwendig ist sie nicht.


----------



## cocos (10. März 2016)

*AW: Feedern mit "harter" Rutenspitze möglich?*

Wow, vielen Dank für die schnellen Antworten!



exil-dithschi schrieb:


> was heißt denn hart?
> ich vermute du hast keine feederrute?


Ja, ich habe eine normale Steckrute 30-90g, bei der sich die Aktion allerdings über die gesamte Rute verteilt.. Und noch die Lidl-Angel für Hecht/Zander, ich denke die ist weicher und würde evtl. besser gehen.



Koalabaer schrieb:


> in dem Fall würde ich mir lieber was in die Schnur hängen... als die Bissanzeige über die Spitze laufen zu lassen.





Andal schrieb:


> Alleine über die Schnur kann man Bisse, auch sehr feine, mit etwas Übung gut erkennen.



Auf so etwas in der Art habe ich gehofft. Klar geht es nicht so leicht, wie mit einer feineren Angel, aber für mich muss es nicht sooo erfolgreich sein, ich freue mich über jeden Fisch . Dann werde ich einfach mal ein bisschen experimentieren wie stark ich die Schnur straffe etc =).



Carsten_ schrieb:


> Ich bin ja Anfänger und kaufe nicht immer direkt alles neu nur weil ich mal was teste


Richtig, so geht es mir auch^^. Aber es gibt ja nunmal soo viele Angelmethoden, und wenn man sich zu jeder durchließt was man braucht, dann muss man gefühlt Millionär sein, das schaff ich mit meinem Studentenbudget nicht so. Aber es kann natürlich trotzdem gut sein, dass ich dann genau so verfahre wie du, und später doch eine kaufe


----------



## exil-dithschi (10. März 2016)

*AW: Feedern mit "harter" Rutenspitze möglich?*



cocos schrieb:


> Richtig, so geht es mir auch^^. Aber es gibt ja nunmal soo viele Angelmethoden, und wenn man sich zu jeder durchließt was man braucht, dann muss man gefühlt Millionär sein, das schaff ich mit meinem Studentenbudget nicht so. Aber es kann natürlich trotzdem gut sein, dass ich dann genau so verfahre wie du, und später doch eine kaufe


im prinzip eigentlich genau richtig.

wo möchtest du denn angeln? du schreibst wenig bis keine strömung.
bisserkennung sollte über die schnur erfolgen, ja, das denke ich bei den ruten auch.


----------



## Pep63 (10. März 2016)

*AW: Feedern mit "harter" Rutenspitze möglich?*

Hallo, auf youtube kannst Du dir das Video ansehen (erst mit Feeder, dann Feedern mit einer Posenrute).

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AW6e_6eBPB0


----------



## cocos (10. März 2016)

*AW: Feedern mit "harter" Rutenspitze möglich?*

Das ist ja ein perfekt passendes Video, danke Pep!

@exil
Ich angel meist am Altrhein


----------



## Stoney0066 (10. März 2016)

*AW: Feedern mit "harter" Rutenspitze möglich?*



Koalabaer schrieb:


> wird zwar immer wieder behauptet... stimmt aber nicht.
> bissl Werbung von Browning: aber gut erklärt. http://www.matthias-weigang.de/Feedern_-_eine_Spitzensache.pdf
> 
> 
> ...



Genau, hab ich früher auch so gemacht! Besorg dir nen Einhängebissanzeiger, z.B. so was hier:

http://www.gerlinger.de/cormoran-einhaenge-bissanzeiger-mit-knicklichteinsatz-3

oder fädle dir nen Plastikring auf die Schnur zwischen den ersten beiden großen Ringen. 

Der Bissanzeiger oder der Ring ziehen die Schnur nach unten. Sobald du nen Biss hast wird die Schnur gestrafft und der Bissanzeiger oder der Ring wandert nach oben... Anschlag!!!


----------



## Revilo62 (10. März 2016)

*AW: Feedern mit "harter" Rutenspitze möglich?*

ist schon ein gewaltiger Unterschied mit einer Picker oder Feederrute zu fischen, die Bisserkennung mit einer relativ schweren Spinnrute ist nicht optimal.
Da kann man sich aber relativ gut behelfen.
Einfach eine Inline-Laufpose auf die Hauptschnur und bewusst den Stopper vergessen, dann hast Du einen super Bissanzeiger an der Oberfläche und nicht so ermüdend wie der ständige Blick auf die Schnur. Die Tragkraft der Pose spielt eine untergeordnete Rolle, hauptsache die läuft gut auf der Hauptschnur, funktioniert dann wie eine Pilotkugel.

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## JonnyBannana (10. März 2016)

*AW: Feedern mit "harter" Rutenspitze möglich?*



cocos schrieb:


> Hi, ich wollte die nächsten Tage mal Feedern ausprobieren und habe mir vieles durchgelesen/angeschaut. Dabei habe ich festgestellt, dass es wohl sehr auf die Spitze der Rute ankommt, um den Biss zu erkennen. Leider ist meine Rutenspitze relativ hart, und eine neue will ich mir eigentlich gerade nicht kaufen...



klar, rute im 90 gradwinkel zum futterkorb stellen, schnur auf spannung und dann auf die schnur/spitze achten, feine bisse wirste nicht unbedingt sehen, aber bei guten äusseren bedingungen geht das auch.
aber warum nicht einfach mit offenem bügel oder mit ner freilaufrolle.

ansonsten gibt es noch http://www.michaelschloegl.de/p2011/Feederbissanzeigeset_prof_b.jpg
die setzt man vor der rolle auf die schnur, funktioniert ganz gut



Allroundtalent schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich richtet sich die Härte der Spitze nach den Gewichten der Körbe, die du einsetzt. G


nur bedingt richtig
die spitze richtet sich primär nach beissverhalten, äusseren einflüssen wie strömung und wind und dann nach distanz und damit verbunden dem korbgewicht. so fein wie möglich und so schwer wie nötig. je härter die spitze, desto schlechter mitunter die bissanzeige


----------



## Ossipeter (10. März 2016)

*AW: Feedern mit "harter" Rutenspitze möglich?*

nimm circlehooks, wär das nicht die Lösung?


----------

